# Is it important to know Arabic to live in UAE ?



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi All,
May be UAE generally and Dubai specially is one of the few places where you will not influenced by the main language of the country.
Will you be able to survive in UK or US without English? I doubt.
But here in Dubai , most of people prefer communicating in English (Including Arabic native speakers).
I believe Arabic will give advantages in terms of career and business, especially if you dealing with government offices.
The biggest problem of learning Arabic for non-Arabic speakers is the variety of Arabic accents (Almost each Arabic country has different accent) ,as a result for this it is very difficult to learn in an informal way by daily communication with Arabic speakers .
My advice if you interested in Arabic, either to attend Arabic formal lessons to get "formal" language or choose one accent as your target.
I hope to hear non-Arabic speakers comments and experience.
Anwar Aziz


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I do believe the effort of learning it and speaking it is appreciated by the Emaratis I work with. My daughter-in-law is an Arabic linguist for the US Armed Forces and has taught me some elementary phrases and select words. If my pronunciation is incorrect they correct me and it truely is nice to emerse yourself in the local culture instead of just getting by.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My emirati friends are teaching me more common words. It is a very difficult language to learn. Anyone who is arabic appreciates even the smallest of attempts I have come across.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, I don't appreciate being insulted in Arabic 

Depends on who you interact with. You can go for weeks or months without having to interact with someone who speaks Arabic.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Depends on who you interact with. You can go for weeks or months without having to interact with someone who speaks Arabic.


It is odd as well as sad to me that is the case for so many people... I have more arabic friends at this point then any other.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hehe for me it's the opposite. I just don't get along with Arabs but it's funny that I had more Arab friends back in NZ than here!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Really depends....on your personal tastes and how practical you are

In my case I will start learning for real if I decide staying longer otherwise it is a no. 

You can learn some basic words, sentences which is fine and I think it is important like Hallas lol

Honestly, I think it is important if you are going to use it meaning that even going back home you will. So if you are here for a short time like most of us why bother learning ?

Well I am very practical in this sense, if I am not attracted and there is no compeling force I won't learn . French for example is one of the languages that I like so I learned it. I had to learn Spanish because of work in one point meaning I had a reason that kindah forced me ?

In terms of accent you gotta pick a neutral one that all cultures will understand. Folks learning English for example like the Canadian Accent spoken in Vancouver and in Toronto and mostly beause it was cheaper back in a day compared to US and UK, but now the loonie soared 

The question that I would ask is: Which accent is the most neutral amongst all arabic accents ?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i've just started to learn arabic; i've been at it for 3 months now, and i'm fascinated by arabic letters. i don't think there is any other alphabet that has more beautiful letters, aesthetically speaking.

i try to speak it too, and the smiles i see on the people's faces haven't demotivated me yet. as a language teacher, i can only imagine what i sound like in arabic, but!... the point is i'm trying and i've yet to meet an arab that doesn't help with pronunciation or common phrases. they know their language is difficult, and i think they like it when you make an effort to speak their language. i find the arabs very nice to deal with on a personal level, both men and women; maybe that's why i'm so comfortable living in this part of the world; i can't comment on how they are as business people.

on a day-to-day basis, i don't have to speak it, and the arab natives i work with wouldn't talk arabic to me. one of them asked me why i bothered with cds and books, as no one would talk arabic to a tall blonde woman. sheesh, that's discrimination


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

*Which accent is the most neutral amongst all arabic accents ?*

Hi Canuck,
Regarding your above question ,I'm not sure if I understand you in the right way .
However,if you are asking about the nearst accent to the formal Arabic, then the answer every country telling so and they are true in a way or another as arabic is very rich language in terms of words.
Generally,Egyptian accent is the most wide spread one, because most movies and series have been in Arabic sience 40s.
I would like to mentiopn we have Arabic accents categories 
- Gulf accent include all gulf countries .
- North Africa Accent (Morocco ,Algeria,Tunisia ,Libya etc)
- Shaam Region (Jordan,Plastine,Syria,Lebanon 
Sudan and Egypt have different accents from others.
I think Iraq and Mauritania has very good Arabic accent.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Hi Canuck,
> Regarding your above question ,I'm not sure if I understand you in the right way .
> However,if you are asking about the nearst accent to the formal Arabic, then the answer every country telling so and they are true in a way or another as arabic is very rich language in terms of words.
> Generally,Egyptian accent is the most wide spread one, because most movies and series have been in Arabic sience 40s.
> ...


Funny you are telling me this now, yesterday my friend from Jordan told me the same thing. If you wanna learn stick with Egyptian because of the movies...

Anyhow thanks for the advice


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Egyptian Arabic is useful ONLY in Egypt. Unlike Shaam or Gulf/Iraq, it is used in Egypt only and cannot always be used elsewhere. Sure the movies are Egyptian but the TV shows are elsewhere and those will be seen more often.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol locals who don't speak english (or the dubai version of it) probably have a difficult time living here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And have come across a few local women (albeit they are older) who do not speak english...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> And have come across a few local women (albeit they are older) who do not speak english...


you and your local buddies!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They dont drink (at least the ones I am friends with)!!!


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought before I come here that my Arabic will be an advantage; but unfortunately it does not make a real difference, English is the defacto language in dubai, and actually the more you speak it well, you will feel more comfortable in your daily life. As for work if you don’t master it well, it will be a real handicap


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

of course they don't drink Jynxy, after the stuff you got on Sunday I haven't had a drink since


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

android said:


> I thought before I come here that my Arabic will be an advantage; but unfortunately it does not make a real difference, English is the defacto language in dubai, and actually the more you speak it well, you will feel more comfortable in your daily life. As for work if you don’t master it well, it will be a real handicap


actually better you speak it more difficult things get! best is to have bon bon style english.. when i first came here i didn't understand what anyone was saying but it got better in time. just make sure you don't use sensual verbs with continuous present non stopping tense and it will be good.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> just make sure you don't use sensual verbs with continuous present non stopping tense and it will be good.


(can i quote myself)(i guess i can)(can i do parenthesis in parenthesis?)(i guess i can do that too) anyway, that's the correct tense right cami?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> of course they don't drink Jynxy, after the stuff you got on Sunday I haven't had a drink since


Sorry...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL did you finish the other one? I couldn't have seconds of that either. The banana one must have gone bad!


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd just like to find a native speaker in Dubai, to do a regular language exchange with.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jander13 said:


> (can i quote myself)(i guess i can)(can i do parenthesis in parenthesis?)(i guess i can do that too) anyway, that's the correct tense right cami?


nope. also, there are no "sensual" verbs in english. i suppose you refer to sense verbs...


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

if you have any Q related to Arabic ..You welcome ..
This is valid for any one want help in Arabic (For Free  )


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there classes to learn Arabic available in Dubai? Or should I just invest in a book?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Is there classes to learn Arabic available in Dubai? Or should I just invest in a book?


You can learn it, but because there are so many different variants (ie egyptian is different to classic is different to algerian) it's really not worth it, just be able to say hello etc. That'll do you.

Seriously, don't fret it!


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> You can learn it, but because there are so many different variants (ie egyptian is different to classic is different to algerian) it's really not worth it, just be able to say hello etc. That'll do you.
> 
> Seriously, don't fret it!


"as-salam alaykum"

Who needs classes when you have google!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> "as-salam alaykum"
> 
> Who needs classes when you have google!!


You're a cunning linguist.....


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> You're a cunning linguist.....


Watch this space!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Watch this space!!


PMSL!!!!!!!

How funny are you!


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

*Where you can find Arabic Classes*

OK ..One friend told me there are Arabic classes in 
1- world trade center 
2- Eton Institute - Block 3, Dubai Knowledge Village. P.O. Box 502449
Phone: 800 ETON (800 3866). Email: [email protected]: Learn Languages | Computer Training | Teacher Training | Corporate Training

These classes are not free .But I'm thinking if we have group from expatforum members, I can give classes (For Free ) .
The problem will be the venue and time (I'm available only after 7 pm or early between 8- 9 AM) .


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

My advice for non Arabic speaker is to learn the formal Arabic language and I'll tell you why.
Firstly,all arab can speak the formal language and also non arab who speak Arabic that way.
Secondly,if you decide at any time to learn writing or reading all the books ,news papers and even magazines will be in formal Arabic .
Most of the TV channels and translated movies to Arabic will be in formal Arabic.
Finally ,if you tried to learn Shaam or Egyptian or whatever accent ,you will find sub-accents in these accents (North accent and south) ,so you need to learn not accent but also sub-accents. 
Formal arabic following standard rules which make learning it easy ,on the other hand other accents may not follow those rules .
All the best .


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

anwarm.aziz said:


> My advice for non Arabic speaker is to learn the formal Arabic language and I'll tell you why.
> Firstly,all arab can speak the formal language and also non arab who speak Arabic that way.
> Secondly,if you decide at any time to learn writing or reading all the books ,news papers and even magazines will be in formal Arabic .
> Most of the TV channels and translated movies to Arabic will be in formal Arabic.
> ...


Its definatly something I will be looking into...but I will give it a few months to see how in depth I need to go for every day things, definatly something i am interested in though.


----------

